# [Share] Nano marimo



## alexxa

I got these in japan last year

















Is this too bright for them? Its 6500K 13W


----------



## Beijing08

%*&^ They are sooooo adorable.

Question: are you Japanese?


----------



## SourGummy

im jealous... all those around the GTA are huge compare to yours =/

try to make a biosphere with them =p


----------



## alexxa

Beijing08 said:


> %*&^ They are sooooo adorable.
> 
> Question: are you Japanese?


no i just went there for vacation


----------



## Beijing08

alexxa said:


> no i just went there for vacation


Im officially jealous. U really had a clear goal for this trip! =]


----------



## Will

I doubt it's too much light, but you should look carefully for algae growing on your... algae.


----------



## alexxa

Will Hayward said:


> I doubt it's too much light, but you should look carefully for algae growing on your... algae.


ok thx i will move it farther away
i had 2 marimo before that got algae grown on then and died


----------



## alexxa

btw any suggestion for what light i should use?
i tried to put it near the window and shield it, so it doesn't get direct sun light, but it didn't work very well.


----------



## tijuanatoad

Other than size, does your Japanese marimo balls look like the ones sold in Toronto? Yours look very smooth and spherical.


----------



## alexxa

tijuanatoad said:


> Other than size, does your Japanese marimo balls look like the ones sold in Toronto? Yours look very smooth and spherical.


yea they just look more rounded


----------



## Otaku

Will Hayward said:


> I doubt it's too much light, but you should look carefully for algae growing on your... algae.


I lol'ed


----------



## alexxa

the first time i see them float


----------



## Ciddian

I love these! <3


----------



## brapbrapboom

Theyre soooo round!!!


----------



## tijuanatoad

Do you do anything to keep them so round ie. hand squeezing or rolling them? Did all the moss balls (giant and nano) in Japan look this round and smooth?


----------



## alexxa

tijuanatoad said:


> Do you do anything to keep them so round ie. hand squeezing or rolling them? Did all the moss balls (giant and nano) in Japan look this round and smooth?


most moss balls from japan are round
when i do wc, i roll them gently on my hand


----------



## Will

They are grown in tanks where they are in constant motion too.


----------



## alexxa

some update photos. I just bought 2 new jars for them. With sufficient light and some water from my planted tank, they grow out more hair and become greener


----------



## SourGummy

ordered 5 nano moss ball from ebay... been stuck with canada post for 2 weeks now >_<


----------



## alexxa

SourGummy said:


> ordered 5 nano moss ball from ebay... been stuck with canada post for 2 weeks now >_<


remember to share some photos after you receive it


----------



## brapbrapboom

omigoshh!! theyre sooo cute!! do you move em every now and then to keep them round and stout?


----------



## alexxa

brapbrapboom said:


> omigoshh!! theyre sooo cute!! do you move em every now and then to keep them round and stout?


just when i do water change, i roll them on my palm to keep them round


----------



## brapbrapboom

alexxa said:


> just when i do water change, i roll them on my palm to keep them round


I will surely do this to my biggy moss ball!!


----------



## alexxa

here is a update photo of my marimo balls, are they looking healthy?









also i bought 2 new marimos from hk, their colours are a bit light


----------



## alexxa

SourGummy said:


> ordered 5 nano moss ball from ebay... been stuck with canada post for 2 weeks now >_<


have u received your nano marimo yet? if yes please post some pictures!


----------



## tijuanatoad

Your original balls look great and healthy. How much do they sell these nano balls in asia?


----------



## alexxa

tijuanatoad said:


> Your original balls look great and healthy. How much do they sell these nano balls in asia?


the ones in japan were cheaper. two for 600yen.
the new ones from hong kong were two for $80HKD.


----------



## alexxa

i think i need some help, they are not looking as healthy as before. Maybe its too hot..


----------



## tijuanatoad

Found this on wikipedia: Care for domestic marimo

Domestic marimo grow in tap water at room temperature as long as the water is changed every one or two weeks (more frequently in summer and less often in winter). The marimo can be placed in the refrigerator in hot weather (above 25°C), but does not survive freezing. Photosynthesis occurs in normal household lighting, otherwise, indirect sunlight since the marimo is adapted for low light conditions only. If the marimo green color turns brownish it may recover without intervention, otherwise a very minimal amount of salt can be added as a suggested remedy.

If you have a basement it will be cooler there or try adding ice cubes to the water. Good luck


----------



## alexxa

tijuanatoad said:


> Found this on wikipedia: Care for domestic marimo
> 
> Domestic marimo grow in tap water at room temperature as long as the water is changed every one or two weeks (more frequently in summer and less often in winter). The marimo can be placed in the refrigerator in hot weather (above 25°C), but does not survive freezing. Photosynthesis occurs in normal household lighting, otherwise, indirect sunlight since the marimo is adapted for low light conditions only. If the marimo green color turns brownish it may recover without intervention, otherwise a very minimal amount of salt can be added as a suggested remedy.
> 
> If you have a basement it will be cooler there or try adding ice cubes to the water. Good luck


Thank you i put them in basement which is like 21degree, much cooler than my room. I also tried salt before be it didn't work.


----------



## BettaBeats

I think the marimo balls would do better in a tank that had nutrients. Remember, they are living plants. If there are no nutrients in the water what are they going to feed off besides photosynthesis?


----------



## alexxa

BettaBeats said:


> I think the marimo balls would do better in a tank that had nutrients. Remember, they are living plants. If there are no nutrients in the water what are they going to feed off besides photosynthesis?


i am actually using water from my planted tank for the marimo. I didn't put them in the planted tank because there is too much light and the shrimps will take it apart. small marimo are very fragile.


----------

